# Problem w/my Website



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

I was doing my web site up for Christmas and for some reason my new pic loads fine on the home page but not on my soap page. It looks fine in my 'preview' and I already reloaded it and looked for hidden stuff in the background. Any idea what is going on and how to fix it? Thanks!
Home page -good pic,
http://www.providencehillfarm.net/
Soap page -no pic
http://www.providencehillfarm.net/Soap.html


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

The pictures on your soap page come up just fine except for the center main image and the small one to the right. The one on the right comes up in a directory named 'publishimages' /publishImages/Soap~~element237.jpg 
Is that where this image resides? I'm also not sure you can use the '~' (tilde) in the file name.
The other images on the soap page come up fine, they are not in the publishImages directory. Hope that helps.


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

I don't know how I did it but I think it's fixed. Thanks!!


----------

